

Australian Startup Index - Dec 08 - geedot
http://www.technation.com.au/2008/12/15/australian-startup-index-dec-08/

======
TweedHeads
Guys, guys, guys

It's time to start it all over again

Lets face it, there are no cool names left!

~~~
jwilliams
What is strange is that even the superstars that were early in the game have
unusual names (e.g. Google, Amazon, eBay, Yahoo).

~~~
helveticaman
Amazon is not unusual, but I agree that the others are (Cisco, Micro-Soft,
Linux, Debian, etc).

